# Eating raw eggs



## Karolina (Jul 21, 2012)

When I was little, over 30 years ago back in Poland, my mother used to mix raw egg yolks with cocoa powder or lemon and feed it to me. It tasted so goooood. I haven't eaten this concoction in ages but now that i have my own chickens I'm not so terrified of salmonella. DOes anyone eat raw eggs and feels that they are safe to eat if they come from your own chickens? I would love to try my moms recipe once again.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i would have no issues with eating raw eggs from my chickens. but i wouldnt if they where from a store.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with Rob. It's more than likely that you don't have Salmonella in your flock at all. There's a study online here: http://www.pjbs.org/ijps/fin1720.pdf in which the authors studied incidence of Salmonella in backyard chicken flocks in Paraguay. This is from the abstract: "The final logistic regression model indicated that free-range birds were more likely to have positivity against Salmonella spp., compared with caged birds." I make mayonnaise with raw egg yolks from my girls and my whole family have never been sick from it in all the years I've been making it.

Now about this concoction your mother used to make. Can you remember exactly what went into it? I'm very curious to try it...


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

The protein in egg white is best absorbed into the body when lightly cooked liked poached in water. However the nutrients in the yolk is best absorbed uncooked but warm so again a lightly poached egg is best for your health. Even well cooked white and yolk is good and so is the whole egg uncooked. I mix 2 of my freerange eggs raw in my morning protein shake just wonderful.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There is a substance in raw egg white called Avidin. When eaten it blocks certain nutrients and can cause a condition called "egg white injury." For best nutrition, eggs should be cooked to address that issue and inactivate the Avidin. Just saying.


----------



## Karolina (Jul 21, 2012)

*Eating raw yolks - Kogel Mogel*

Well, Country Mama,

The recipe is pretty simple. All you need are 2 raw yolks and then add sweet cocoa powder to taste and beat to mix. It will turn beautiful brown color and taste like chocolate. You can also do another version, yolks with lemon and sugar to taste, it's so delicious. I just googled it and it is called Kogel Mogel http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kogel_mogel , a remedy for colds and flu, who new.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

_I always add a raw egg to my chocolate shake. What don't kill you just makes you stronger._


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We made cookie dough and had no concerns with eating it raw cause very little worry about salmonella. I love my chickens.


----------

